# Race to sub-X on ghost cube



## Xatu (Jul 29, 2022)

ghost cube is hard
and i'm doing a race to sub x on it.
post your best single and whatever time formats you want.
btw this is a video on how to get faster:


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 29, 2022)

Not to discourage you from doing this, but
1. There are not a lot of people with this puzzle;
2. Out of those who have it, even fewer actually know how to solve it;
3. It should be better organized: Do you post the scrambles? How do you graduate and what do you measure it by? Are you going to keep track of people's scores?


----------



## Xatu (Jul 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Not to discourage you from doing this, but
> 1. There are not a lot of people with this puzzle;
> 2. Out of those who have it, even fewer actually know how to solve it;
> 3. It should be better organized: Do you post the scrambles? How do you graduate and what do you measure it by? Are you going to keep track of people's scores?


3. yes. but until people join.


----------

